# SE Lager Build + Review



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

I posted this in general by accident but thought people over here might have more interest. I'll update it with some pics and impressions from my first ride soon. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240696


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

are the panels on the top tube, seat tube, down tube stickers?


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah, all the panels are stickers. I kind of like the color scheme with the brown fork and don't mind being seen on a cheap ass bike so I think I'll leave them alone until they start looking beat up.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Eben said:


> Yeah, all the panels are stickers. I kind of like the color scheme with the brown fork and don't mind being seen on a cheap ass bike so I think I'll leave them alone until they start looking beat up.


Wouldnt have been really cool if they weren't stickers.

anyway, $95 for a fun bike build with a bunch of spare parts is a pretty good win


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Well done....very nice bike


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Just got back from my second ride on the Lager and remembered to bring a camera this time. We have ourselves a nice day here in Brooklyn, 50 degrees and sunny. Much nicer that my ride on Saturday which was too cold to stop for pics anyway. Despite all the garbage and melting snow on the street I enjoyed the ride over to Prospect Park for a few laps. 

The road around the park is much clearer and nicer than the city streets, the remaining snow in the park is cleaner and prettier as well. I stopped to take a picture of the bike and propped it up in the snow, about a second after I snapped the photo it fell over. No harm in a snowy landing other that getting a little wet from the rapidly melting white stuff. 

The gearing is just about perfect for my current level of fitness (low) and the roads around here (mostly flat). The build generally is just what I wanted, the parts are sold and familiar and everything works as it should. Had to slightly adjust the saddle and rear brake but otherwise it's perfect.

The frame is great. With 25c Gatorskins and traditional 36 spoke wheels it is pretty smooth and comfortable even over the really torn up NYC streets. I wasn't able to avoid ALL the potholes and the ones I hit were not as bad as expected. The geometry is on the relaxed and stable side of things, the bike doesn't wander when hammering in the saddle and is easy to ride without hands. It's still tight enough to weave through traffic when necessary. There's only one small hill on the prospect park loop and I took it standing each time, everything felt solid and stiff but I didn't get that snappy instant acceleration feeling you get from a really light road bike. I'm sure it's over 20 lbs. Overall I'm thinking this is exactly what I wanted for riding myself into shape after a long winter hiatus! 

I made my way back home via the new bike lane along Prospect Park West and back through the dirty, slushy streets of Brooklyn. Snapped a final pic in front of the church across from my house. What you can't see in the picture is the huge grin on my face!


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought my SE Lager frame/fork from Nashbar. $120 plus $15 shipping. Unbuilt still. Replacement for my Don Walker frame that was totaled in a crash last October. The Nashbar frame is a little bit cheaper. Welds don't look too bad on mine. Not perfectly stacked TIG weld beads. But not bad and not much extra filler. Threads of everything but the bottom bracket have paint in them. The Nashbar frame/fork is gloss black with white panels. Bit better than your light blue brown color scheme. Worth the extra $40?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_514838_-1_202273_10000_202389

Have to wait until Nahsbar has a 20% off coupon to get it for the $120 I paid.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great bike. and excellent ride shots too


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

I saw the Nashbar option and would have preferred the black. The extra $40 or whatever wasn't a deal breaker but they're down to only having 47cm and 49cmm frames. Definitely happy with the blue though, not a color I've had before. Post some pictures when you get yours built and sorry to hear about the Walker.


----------

